# FreeBSD 9.0 and ZFS



## cliffboss (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello,

I just upgrade to 9.0 release using the following command: [cmd=]freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE[/cmd] Once the upgrade finished I went to check to see what the installed ZFS version. I ran the following: [cmd=]zpool upgrade -v[/cmd] It returned v15, but I thought 9.0 was to use v28.

Any clarification on this would be great.

Thanks,

Cliffboss


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 11, 2012)

You need to run [cmd=]zpool upgrade -a[/cmd] While at it, also run [cmd=]zfs upgrade -a[/cmd]


----------



## cliffboss (Jan 11, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> You need to run [cmd=]zpool upgrade -a[/cmd] While at it, also run [cmd=]zfs upgrade -a[/cmd]



Running the update on the it displays this:


```
FileServer# zpool upgrade -a
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 15.

All pools are formatted using this version.
```


----------



## throAU (Jan 11, 2012)

Quick question:

Have you rebooted into the new kernel?


----------



## cliffboss (Jan 11, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> 
> Have you rebooted into the new kernel?



I did reboot the machine.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 11, 2012)

`freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE`
`freebsd-update install`

... reboot

Run again `freebsd-update install`


----------



## Sfynx (Jan 11, 2012)

I suspect you did not run *freebsd-update install* again after your reboot into the new kernel. When the old zpool and zfs userland stuff is still there, it obviously won't know about new pool and fs versions. Personally I make it a good habit to do a second reboot after the second *freebsd-update install* as a quick way to be sure I'm running all base system software of the new release (such as daemons that were running while upgrading the userland).

And always remember to recompile all your ports before running the third (and final) *freebsd-update install* (which purges old libraries) with this sort of major upgrade, or you're in for some serious ports breakage (generally a bad thing if the system is in production )


----------



## gkontos (Jan 11, 2012)

Sfynx said:
			
		

> And always remember to recompile all your ports before running the third (and final) *freebsd-update install* (which purges old libraries) with this sort of major upgrade, or you're in for some serious ports breakage (generally a bad thing if the system is in production )



No need for that from 8 to 9.0-RELEASE


----------



## mix_room (Jan 11, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> No need for that from 8 to 9.0-RELEASE



Why? Typically this is definitely needed for a major upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2012)

It is. As a temporary measure you can install misc/compat8x.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 11, 2012)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Why? Typically this is definitely needed for a major upgrade.



Usually it is but there was no ABI change, to my knowledge at least, therefore there is no need for this.


----------



## cliffboss (Jan 11, 2012)

oliverh and Sfynx

You nailed on the head. (Me such a noob )

I may just reinstall from scratch since I having some issues with the zpool anyways. It is now saying that it has no label.


----------



## Sfynx (Jan 12, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Usually it is but there was no ABI change, to my knowledge at least, therefore there is no need for this.



When I upgraded my test server from 8.2-RELEASE to 9.0-RC3, I saw /lib/libutil.so.8 getting bumped to /lib/libutil.so.9. A third *freebsd-update install* call deleted old libraries, which does not happen on minor upgrades.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 12, 2012)

Sfynx said:
			
		

> When I upgraded my test server from 8.2-RELEASE to 9.0-RC3, I saw /lib/libutil.so.8 getting bumped to /lib/libutil.so.9. A third *freebsd-update install* call deleted old libraries, which does not happen on minor upgrades.



I also have:

/lib/libutil.so.8
/lib/libutil.so.9

I also see in /usr/source/UPDATING:


```
20110828:
        Bump the shared library version numbers for libraries that
        do not use symbol versioning, have changed the ABI compared
        to stable/8 and which shared library version was not bumped.
        Done as part of 9.0-RELEASE cycle.
```

Yet, I don't have COMPAT_FREEBSD8 in GENERIC

And the relevant PR is not very clear.


----------



## overcast (Jan 12, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> No need for that from 8 to 9.0-RELEASE



My 8 to 9 upgrade required it as instructed by freebsd-update.


----------

